# Back from the vet's



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Radiographs show a perfect left hip and a not so perfect right hip. The vet says it's probably from an old injury which got aggravated from some misstep or landing while twirling and leaping. She ruled out hip dysplasia. Penny also has some arthritis in her spine which probably is not causing any problem. I'm glad that we have baseline pictures now. 

So we'll watch her, try to discourage her enthusiasm (ever try to make the sun not shine??) and control her. Fortunately she doesn't play or leap for balls or frisbees so she doesn't have to stop anything she loves...just don't get so darned excited when she sees her family! 

The good news is that her dieting paid off, she's down 10 pounds to a svelte 68 pounds. We'll keep trying for a few more, that should help with the hip. The supplement we're giving is good, we can add 6,000 mg of fish oil tabs. And we can give pain meds on an as-needed basis.

I love her so much, I will do whatever needs to be done to keep her pain free as long as possible.

All in all, vet thought she was doing really well for 9 years old.

Oh, and btw, she went out to go potty when we came home. Came galloping back full speed, slid on the garage floor taking the corner and leaped into the house. It's going to be like lasooing a comet!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

6000mg's of omega 3s??????? I've never heard of using that much. I've always been told the therapeutic dose is 300 mg of DHA/EPA per 10 lbs of body weight.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad HD is ruled out and that you have a baseline.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Well that's not so bad. Hope she does heal up completely eventually.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, that's what she said. I had her write it on the bag with the heartworm preventative in it. Do you think I should get a second opinion or work up to it gradually? According to your figures she should get only 2040. That's quite a difference.



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> 6000mg's of omega 3s??????? I've never heard of using that much. I've always been told the therapeutic dose is 300 mg of DHA/EPA per 10 lbs of body weight.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear that the vet ruled out the *big thing* that we with seniors all worry about.
And so glad to hear that Penny is back to herself again!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> 6000mg's of omega 3s??????? I've never heard of using that much. I've always been told the therapeutic dose is 300 mg of DHA/EPA per 10 lbs of body weight.


I had to go check our dosing information on this as well  - wow! that's a LOT more than my girl gets.

So glad the news was good otherwise! Good luck with your lasso!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Yep, that's what she said. I had her write it on the bag with the heartworm preventative in it. Do you think I should get a second opinion or work up to it gradually? According to your figures she should get only 2040. That's quite a difference.


 
See Sarah's post that's been made a sticky... esp #2 about omega 3s. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html That was the same info Anne and I were given by the sports medicine vet at a seminar. Personally, I would be afraid to give that huge amount since fish oil does act as a mild anticoagulant. And, yes, I would work up to the amount to avoid GI upset and diarrhea.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I think this line is what she meant.

"A. The anti-inflammatory dose of fish oil is approximately 300mg of combined EPA/DHA per 10 pounds of body weight. This is typically one 1000-1200mg fish oil capsule per 10 pounds."

Each of our fish oil capsules contains 300 mg EPA/DHA. So, for 68 pounds that would be 6 of them or 6,000 mg. She should make sure the parents understands what she is talking about because I just assumed I knew.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my, isn't THAT for sure. It seems every tragic end starts out with the most mild of symptoms. You just can't know for sure without the exam. And of course my mind immediately goes to to the 'big thing'. I can tell you I got a huge shot of adrenaline when she came back into the room with the films and NOT Penny.  I said "Uh-oh".



hotel4dogs said:


> glad to hear that the vet ruled out the *big thing* that we with seniors all worry about.
> And so glad to hear that Penny is back to herself again!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

According to my calculations, Penny, at almost 70 lbs, needs approximately 2100 of the EPA/DHA Omega 3 components. You don't want too much Omega 6 and 9 either so choose a formula high in the EPA/DHA concentration but without added Vitamin A. If you dose her at 6000 mgs she will probably bleed too easily...not a good thing. Also, make sure you get one that is certified pure of mercury. Also too much fish oil results in diarrhea--from experience!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I haven't really been on the past few days, so missed any earlier threads. So glad Penny is doing well.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

According to the label on our fish oil capsules, 7 caps contain 2100 mg of EPA/DHA. It also says it's "Purified to eliminate mercury PCBs and Dioxins.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> According to the label on our fish oil capsules, 7 caps contain 2100 mg of EPA/DHA. It also says it's "Purified to eliminate mercury PCBs and Dioxins.


Does it have any Vitamin A added? 

The one we use contains 684 EPA/DHA per capsule and since Toby is 54 pounds, we do 2-3 a day. If 7 capsules a day is too troublesome there are others on the market with higher concentrations. Toby and hubby use the same brand while I go with Nordic Naturals because it's got a nice lemon flavor.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We use the Carlson's Finest Fish Oil liquid for the puppers. It has a really high EPA/DHA with little other omegas. One tsp has 1300 mg EPA/DHA and 300 other omega 3's. No vitamin A ( very important as that in excess can be toxic), omega 6 or 9s.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

SO glad to hear that Penny had a good vet visit.
I know what you mean about being willing to do anything for her!
Bless you both!!
Kisses to Penny!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So glad Penny is well and nothing too bad was found on the x-rays. I give Fiona a liquid fish oil that has vitamin E in it too.

You may want to consider giving her vitamin E along with the fish capsules. In Sarah's sticky she says it "helps with absorption and utilization of fish oils". I came across a site with some studies and info on vitamin E and fish oils a while back. Interesting read with the studies done. Check out the main site too, tons of fish oil info.

fish oils and vitamin E


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think a lot of E's are referred to as topocopherols (sp) on the Fish Oil bottles BTW.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine take 2000 mg of fish oil/day. 6000 mg sounds like a lot. And you can overdo it with the fat soluble vitamins.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I give Aller- G capsules which provide 2000 mg fish oil, EPA is 360 mg, DHA is 240mg, Vit A is 400 IU, Vit D3 is 100 IU, and Vit E is 4 IU. This is a product specifically for dogs.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I can tell you we gave her one capsule of our human caps and it was less than 'a hit'. She pierced the cap and got the fish oil (I think). Then the gel capsule became a toy to pitch into the air:doh: and she mouthed it for a while. She eventually ate it.

I'll be looking into the alternatives suggested. Thanks.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

I used to put it in with my golden's food and she ate it with her food and never even noticed the fish oil pills! Otherwise, with a glob of peanut butter might make them go down smoothly!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I will do the peanut butter thing this morning. Thanks!



Siques said:


> I used to put it in with my golden's food and she ate it with her food and never even noticed the fish oil pills! Otherwise, with a glob of peanut butter might make them go down smoothly!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine hated DVM Derm caps, but eat up the Aller-G capsules.


----------

